# Value Of Residential Rv Parking



## Trixie

Hello to all you lucky campers - hope to join you one day soon  I just inherited a nice house on a large block in OKC(73128) with a concrete RV parking pad and an extra-large 640sqft attached garage as well. I want to sell it and I'm having a hard time finding a real estate person that places any value at all on it having a place to park your RV, or a good garage for that matter. To them apparently it's a 1308sqft house times $42 a ft (or whatever) and that's it. I see there's 26 homes in all of OKC for sale right now that have an RV parking pad, all way more expensive than mine for sure, and many people griping (as they should) about paying outrageous sums to park their RV's somewhere else. This just doesn't make sense to me and I don't know who better to ask about it than you guys here that would have thought about this problem yourselves at one point or another. I've had RE agents suggest I just tear it out "because a pretty grass area is better" which surely can't be the case. Anyway, we don't have a lot of money to start with and I don't want to make a mistake by following bad advice so here I am and I truly appreciate anybody's input here as I just can't seem to get a straight answer out of the real estate crowd. Do most folks with an RV really prefer renting a spot for it elsewhere vs saving the money and having it there where you can see that it's safe? Thank you for your help and happy safe travels to you all


----------



## Jewellfamily

The RV pad is probably not a huge value adder to the property, but does add some. Where I live, its about 50-60 bucks a month to park in a storage lot (so say 600 bucks per year). The pad has some intrinsic value if its in good shape for someone who would maybe want to put one it. In our area concrete is about 100 bucks per yard (assuming a 4" thick pad which is pretty common), so the pad is roughly worth that + some value for yearly storage, but probably only a few thousand dollars at most would be my guess.


----------



## thefulminator

Is it just a covered pad or is there electrical service for the RV, water or a sewer connection there too? Any of those are worth money. Where I live RV storage is really expensive and I don't have the room to store my trailer at home all year. I pay $106 per month for a secured and monitored space. I could save $20 per month but would have to park the trailer 25 miles farther away to do it. If I wanted to use the electricity there its another $30 per month and I just wont do it. At least around here an RV pad with any extras will save the homeowner a ton of money.


----------



## muddy tires

Trixie, my opinion is that an RV pad will have value to somebody who owns an RV or something else to park there. I park at home during the camping season and wouldn't want it any other way. However, unfortunately, I have to park away from home in the off season.

The trouble is that only a minority of people have an RV or other use for a parking pad so the pad has no value (or possibly negative value) to the majority of potential buyers.

An extra large garage should have value to just about everybody (even if they don't know it).


----------



## Trixie

Thank you guys for the input and yes, a garage is like a woman's purse I think - no matter how big it is the amount of stuff you have will magically expand to fill it  Happy trails to you all.


----------



## GlenninTexas

The general buyer may not place too much value on the pad and maybe not the extra garage, but there are people who will. The question is whether you can afford to leave the house on the market at a higher price waiting for the right buyer. If you can bump the price up $15k or so. Even if you can't wait too long, it won't hurt to start there.

Good luck with the sale.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## KTMRacer

placing a value on the pad is hard to do. For someone with an RV it is likely worth something. For someone without a RV it could end up being a negative. Not knowing the buyer, it's hard then to place a value on it.


----------



## tomhank

The size of the rental area will also play a role in the RV storage charge. The more space you need, the more money you'll have to spend. While some areas can handle large campers, it is not a cost-effective solution to park a compact RV or travel trailer there.


----------

